# Hi from NYC



## mazwao (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi! I got my first two female mice about 2 months ago and I'm ready to start breeding so I signed up to look for a stud mouse.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello there.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Heya and welcome!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

